# Been gone too long



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that all the fussing is over... new kids and new season..we've been blessed with so many things this year.. out of our first season with Tony at stud this is what we've got
Dottie..2 does Maryann and Ginger from Gilligan's Island
Kimber 1 buck 1 doe.. Donny and Marrie from the Osmonds
Titters aka Wilma.. 3 does.. unnamed as yet
Lilli 1 doe.. Masquerade
Benilli 1 buck.. lost
Speck..3 does Flo Jo, Venus, and Serena
Pidget 2 does Cagney and Lacey
Nutmeg, 2 bucklings.. Wrangler and Buckaroo
and last but not least..Izzy.. 1 doe named Gidget
two more does may or may not be pregnant and we have yet to see bag development..
I cant believe it.. the ratio was unreal.. most of the kids are black and white or some cream and white except for Nutmegs boys being tricolored.. here is a pic of Wrangler which we're keeping


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow what a great buck for producing soooooo many doelings! Woohoo.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...you certainly have been blessed! And Wrangler looks to be a good boy to keep too. Tony did very well for you :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What an exciting doe year....congrats.... pretty goats... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## jadelicosner89 (Nov 10, 2010)

wow that's a good looking shot you have in there.. thanks for the share.. hope you would have more time to stay in this forum..


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:stars: Wow that's a lot of does! Congrats! :kidred:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

we finally came up with names for Titter's girls,, from the new Charlie's angels movies.. Cameron, Lucy and Drew!!!!..and we finally got them all penned up close to the barn for winter with new ideas of using our horses round pen for enclosing the bucks and older wethers.. with a big straw bale shed..
soon as I can I'll get pics of the rest of the babies..


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Cute names! :thumb: I can't wait to see the pics of the other babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on a productive year


----------

